
Body’s defenses against common viruses may mess up neurons, spark depression - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/04/bodys-defenses-against-common-viruses-may-mess-up-neurons-spark-depression/
======
MrQuincle
"The tested for depression using a standard swim test method, which basically
works by dropping the rodents into a container of water and measuring how long
they frantically splash around to try to get out. Depressed mice give up more
quickly."

I don't know if that is the best unit test.

~~~
StanislavPetrov
Reading this article about the various ways "scientists" tortured mice in
order to draw completely meaningless, subjective conclusions about nothing
makes me depressed.

~~~
patall
These "scientists" try to understand depression in order to help people. If
you do not want that you do not have to take the mediciation. Contrarily, I
would. And that you call this torture is a simple case of you mocking every
person who has ever been really tortured. These experiment are undertaken with
extrem precaution and after a paper trail that can be measured in trees. On
the other hands, mice that are killed by pesticides usually die of internal
bleeding. That is torture.

~~~
douche
Or the millions of mice that find their way into the blades of combines in
wheat and corn fields...

------
rfugger
This could also help explain chronic fatigue syndrome -- most cases seem to
occur after a viral infection.

------
cweiss
Arguments for/against the process aside, I could see this as a result of
evolution. Tribes who's members remained social while sick would be more
likely to spread disease and self-destruct?

